# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Sulawesi snails

## laban

Just got these beautiful Sulawesi snails from ywl. here are a few pics to share with everyone..  :Grin:  i'm planning to purchase more variations of sulawesi snails to start up sulawesi snails tank.  :Jump for joy:  
i know golden is with black shell growth length around 1.5-2cm while yellow is with brown shell 3-6cm , this one i think is golden rabbit but it's body is 3 cm long. Anyone can help me to clarify my doubts if this is golden rabbit or yellow rabbit? thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Radiance

> Just got these beautiful Sulawesi snails from ywl. here are a few pics to share with everyone..  i'm planning to purchase more variations of sulawesi snails to start up sulawesi snails tank.  
> i know golden is with black shell growth length around 1.5-2cm while yellow is with brown shell 3-6cm , this one i think is golden rabbit but it's body is 3 cm long. Anyone can help me to clarify my doubts if this is golden rabbit or yellow rabbit? thank you


 
Nice snails!
Mind if I ask how much did you got them with?  :Smile:

----------


## laban

i got them 6 for $7

----------


## joydiv

likely yellow. Think these snails are hard to id. I have yellow ones with black shells and white tips too.

----------


## Razorblade

Hi May I know where you got them please ? thanks.

----------


## Sky_Walker

"Just got these beautiful Sulawesi snails from* ywl*" 
ywl a shop name? where it locate ? ph wise ?

----------


## laban

got them from a fellow forumer.

----------


## Sky_Walker

> got them from a fellow forumer.


you keep in a PH of ?

----------


## boxedfish

7.5 to 8 is good

----------


## Gucci

> you keep in a PH of ?


 they live in the same water parameter as sulawasi shrimps

----------


## Sky_Walker

> 7.5 to 8 is good





> they live in the same water parameter as sulawasi shrimps


 
thanks guys. was planing to keep with crs..now think better not.. :Grin:

----------


## laban

two of my new addition King Snail and Chocolate snail

http://i862.photobucket.com/albums/a...late_snail.jpg

----------


## boxedfish

here's my yellow spotted sulawesi

----------


## boxedfish

yellow antenna


chocolate

----------


## mackeith

nice snails you got there :Smile:

----------


## laban

Baby Yellow Antenna just came out  :Smile:

----------


## joydiv

congrats. Glad the snails are all doing well.

----------


## fishy_dude

hi bro.. very very awesome snails there.. a collector myself.. interested in some of the snails ya have too.. the king snails also gotten from ywl?

----------


## laban

Nope. i only bought the yellow rabbit from him. there was a sales thread about a month back on sulawesi stuffs, bought most of my sulawesi snails from there.. just a little bit of info on king snail, they are an active snails that love to climb up on dry area, especially on the tank wall.. so u need a cover on top to prevent it from going out of tank. i also try out a variety of different food to encourage them to eat.. coz there's not much info on sulawesi snails habit. so have to make sure they survive in anyway.. so far so good i have 2 offspring from different snails.  :Smile: 

so what snails do you have for the moment... ?

----------


## fishy_dude

btw bro did ya order the white spotted snail? they are awesome.. :Cool:

----------


## laban

nope.. instead i have yellow spotted. i also have tiara snail, yellow rabbit, chocolate, king snail, tri-color nerite and some other colored nerite plus ivory and purple apple snail. most difficult to keep is king snail.

----------


## fishy_dude

Cool.. Read another thread king snail hard to keep too.. How much ya spent on all? Haha.. Today managed to acquire some white spot rabbit snail.. Finally..

----------


## boxedfish

where can i get the white spot rabbit snail?

----------


## fishy_dude

Aquastar at yishun.. Not many left and really have to dig in their nano tanks as they comm with a lot of fishes and stuff.. Be careful not to bring back an empty shell.. =p

----------


## boxedfish

> Aquastar at yishun.. Not many left and really have to dig in their nano tanks as they comm with a lot of fishes and stuff.. Be careful not to bring back an empty shell.. =p


ok thanks.

----------


## Sky_Walker

> Aquastar at yishun.. Not many left and really have to dig in their nano tanks as they comm with a lot of fishes and stuff.. Be careful not to bring back an empty shell.. =p


other than yishun, thomson & clementi LFS.. any else where have ??

----------


## laban

so far i also have not seen it around other lfs.

----------


## Fiona

> two of my new addition King Snail and Chocolate snail
> 
> http://i862.photobucket.com/albums/a...late_snail.jpg


Hi laban, where did you get the Sulawesi King Snail? What is the cost of it? Kindly advice. Thanks !!  :Smile:

----------


## Fiona

> Nope. i only bought the yellow rabbit from him. there was a sales thread about a month back on sulawesi stuffs, bought most of my sulawesi snails from there.. just a little bit of info on king snail, they are an active snails that love to climb up on dry area, especially on the tank wall.. so u need a cover on top to prevent it from going out of tank. i also try out a variety of different food to encourage them to eat.. coz there's not much info on sulawesi snails habit. so have to make sure they survive in anyway.. so far so good i have 2 offspring from different snails. 
> 
> so what snails do you have for the moment... ?


Hi laban, Congrats on the offspring  :Smile:  I recently got an adult Yellow Rabbit. Could you kindly advice me on some breeding information? Thanks!!

----------


## Zenith82

> two of my new addition King Snail and Chocolate snail
> 
> http://i862.photobucket.com/albums/a...late_snail.jpg


This is one beautiful snail, care to share where I can get them? Or any offsprings to sell?

----------


## marimo

Interesting colors , i like rabbit snails
but not sure if venturing into sulawesi tank
what kind of plants can i keep in sulawesi tank

----------


## Zenith82

> Interesting colors , i like rabbit snails
> but not sure if venturing into sulawesi tank
> what kind of plants can i keep in sulawesi tank


Marimo, I think for plants you need very hardy plants which can withstand high PH.
Best is can get freshwater sponge which is super hard to get and keep. 
Sulawesi origin plants are hard to get too... Maybe can check with GC to see any suitable plants? The shop keeper is quite knowledgeable.

----------

